# I think they are starting to spawn....



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Went fishing all nite Saturday nite and dang near all day on Sunday....We caught 2 nice sized Channels about 2 or 3 lbs and 3 dinks....but nothing big like we had been catching before, and not even close to as many fish as we have been catching...So I think the bigger cats are probably starting to spawn.....

What do you guys think???


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I think are are also..the fishing will be slow for me anyway for about 3-weeks.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Were you actually catching them or trot lining them???


I have been on some nice fish lately. some decent channels and quite a few flatheads. 10 last night.......none huge, but real nice and fought like crazy too. if you were lining, try the rod and reel.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

I caught 3 channels today that appeared to have been spawning, one of them pushing 10#s.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

i stopped trot lining for a while cause I want to get into a few tournaments, and I dont want people to think Im cheating...Me and my buddy caught them all on minnows and night crawlers...


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I caught a female channel yesterday out at Nimisila that appeared to be "spawned out". So either they have finished or they are near completion.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i think the cats are in the spawn mode every where right now just in different stages of the spawn at each lake. the fishing has been great for the 12-15 inch channel cats for about 2 weeks but i cant find anything larger. BUT i was out tonight and the cats were NOT biting at all, me and the wife and rockbass were at clendening for around 3 hours and only had 4 small channels between the 3 of us. the tusc river has been like the DEAD SEA for about 3 weeks now, cant find a decent cat anywhere.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

same thing at tappen been catching 13 to 18 inchers some with eggs this week.


----------



## zap (Jun 5, 2005)

ditto at Charles Mill last night. First night in a few weeks that I've been skunked. 

We had a couple decent runs...but no hookups. We normally have been catching 3-8 fish a night in the 3-10 pound range.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey TCBA, don't say can't find them anywhere, I caught that one nice one at the creek the other day


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

The spawn sounds like a handicap for catmen. I love fishing for flathead so much that I will try to overcome the lack of feeding fish to try and catch one that will feed.

One thing I do know about catfish is that you can't catch them unless you are fishing.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I have caught a few Channel's & Flatheads from the Hocking River & Lake Logan & they are now Spawning in Both Areas. I cant wait until Mid July when It really picks up. August is the Best Month for me though.
Cat Mazter


----------

